# Need suggestions for a freshwater launch near I-10 and I-45



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I will be test riding a Gheenoe next week. Is there a freshwater launch near I-10 & I-45 that is easy to find and use? A small lake would work well. Neither the boat owner nor myself are from the Jacksonville area, so any ideas will be very much appreciated. Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Rich,

Isn't I-45 in Texas?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Duhhhhh Yep I meant I-95. I've been advised to re-post in general which I will do..thanks Rich


----------

